# Foundation for German communication and related technologies



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Foundation for German communication and related technologies*
*(History of Technology) is a very big site, in focus of the WWII matters. It's plenty of interest with more of amazing matters....*​ 
*Go to http://www.cdvandt.org/ **and enjoy....And I'm sure that isn't your last visit.*​ 


*Jan.*​


----------

